# Old Italian man at confession...



## dwillard (Apr 15, 2013)

An elderly Italian man who lived on the outskirts of Rimini, Italy, went to the local church for confession.

When the priest slid open the panel in the confessional, the man said "Father... during World War II, a beautiful Jewish woman from our neighbourhood knocked urgently on my door and asked me to hide her from the Nazis. So I hid her in my attic".

The priest replied "That was a wonderful thing you did, and you have no need to confess that".

"There is more to tell, Father... she started to repay me with sexual favours. This happened several times a week, and sometimes twice on Sundays". The priest said "That was a long time ago and by doing what you did, you placed the two of you in great danger. But two people under those circumstances can easily succumb to the weakness of the flesh. However, if you are truly sorry for your actions, you are indeed forgiven".

"Thank you, Father. That's a great load off my mind. I do have one more question". "And what is that?" asked the priest. "Should I tell her the war is over?"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie_G (Jun 30, 2013)

LOL :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

:lol:  :lol: Brilliant  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## tgarvie (Aug 14, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Fantastic!


----------

